# Bones



## Babi.Greenwood (Sep 27, 2010)

I know raw bones are ok for dogs. Are ALL cooked bones bad for them? I just made a pork shoulder roast (mmm smells sooo good in here, making Lily crazy lol). I am wondering if that bone would be bad for her? I am assuming it is not good for her but just want to be positive.

Thanks


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Cooked bones are dense, hard, brittle and a big NO. Sorry!


----------



## Babi.Greenwood (Sep 27, 2010)

I figured so. I'll give her a lil peice of the meat as a treat for having to smell it all day lol. Thank you!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

A piece of the meat would be great.


----------

